

How to prevent iPhone ATM PIN code hack - eridal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vc-69M-UWk

======
Someone1234
I believe it was found out that this video is fake and created in order to
sell the infrared camera attachment for the iPhone.

Some people tested the claims (using a DSLR with the infrared filter removed)
and weren't able to remotely get the same level of heat on plastic buttons as
shown.

~~~
lgeek
> Some people tested the claims (using a DSLR with the infrared filter removed

I don't know if the video is faked, but that is a horrible way to test the
claims. Regular image sensors only detect near-IR and not the mid to far IR
radiated by hot objects.

